# Caduta Libera, gioco fuffa e campione palesemente favorito



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2019)

Ma vogliamo parlarne di questo quiz che è palesemente una presa in giro verso il pubblico? Sto parlando di Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti dove, per favorire il campione Nicolò, gli fanno domande facilissime oggi per esempio gli hanno chiesto "Se non è ""tonto"" è un angolo?" e la risposta con O, T ed S occupati (la risposta è Ottuso), mentre allo sfidante "Tutela, custodia" difesa" con poche lettere occupate di cui le prime lasciate vuote e questa cosa succede sempre in ogni puntata e con ogni sfidante che affronta questo campione che a quanto pare se lo vogliono tenere a lungo, perchè porta ascolti.

Ovviamente la gente non è scema e guardate sulla pagina Facebook del programma sono tutti critici verso il gioco ed il campione che secondo molti non è affatto così bravo e molti lo definiscono un falso campione. Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlarne di questo quiz che è palesemente una presa in giro verso il pubblico? Sto parlando di Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti dove, per favorire il campione Nicolò, gli fanno domande facilissime oggi per esempio gli hanno chiesto "Se non è ""tonto"" è un angolo?" e la risposta con O, T ed S occupati (la risposta è Ottuso), mentre allo sfidante "Tutela, custodia" difesa" con poche lettere occupate di cui le prime lasciate vuote e questa cosa succede sempre in ogni puntata e con ogni sfidante che affronta questo campione che a quanto pare se lo vogliono tenere a lungo, perchè porta ascolti.
> 
> Ovviamente la gente non è scema e guardate sulla pagina Facebook del programma sono tutti critici verso il gioco ed il campione che secondo molti non è affatto così bravo e molti lo definiscono un falso campione. Voi che ne pensate?


.

A sto punto mi chiedo, Striscia che è sempre stata attenta a tutto ed ha denunciato (giustamente) i brogli successi ad Affari Tuoi, perchè ora sta zitta? Forse perchè Gerry ne è uno dei conduttori?


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlarne di questo quiz che è palesemente una presa in giro verso il pubblico? Sto parlando di Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti dove, per favorire il campione Nicolò, gli fanno domande facilissime oggi per esempio gli hanno chiesto "Se non è ""tonto"" è un angolo?" e la risposta con O, T ed S occupati, mentre allo sfidante "Tutela, custodia" difesa" con poche lettere occupate di cui le prime lasciate vuote e questa cosa succede sempre in ogni puntata e con ogni sfidante che affronta questo campione che a quanto pare se lo vogliono tenere a lungo, perchè posta ascolti.
> 
> Ovviamente la gente non è scema e guardate sulla pagina Facebook del programma sono tutti critici verso il gioco ed il campione che secondo molti non è affatto così bravo e molti lo definiscono un falso campione. Voi che ne pensate?



Assolutamente, gerry poi gli da praticamente le risposte quando non ci arriva...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlarne di questo quiz che è palesemente una presa in giro verso il pubblico? Sto parlando di Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti dove, per favorire il campione Nicolò, gli fanno domande facilissime oggi per esempio gli hanno chiesto "Se non è ""tonto"" è un angolo?" e la risposta con O, T ed S occupati, mentre allo sfidante "Tutela, custodia" difesa" con poche lettere occupate di cui le prime lasciate vuote e questa cosa succede sempre in ogni puntata e con ogni sfidante che affronta questo campione che a quanto pare se lo vogliono tenere a lungo, perchè posta ascolti.
> 
> Ovviamente la gente non è scema e guardate sulla pagina Facebook del programma sono tutti critici verso il gioco ed il campione che secondo molti non è affatto così bravo e molti lo definiscono un falso campione. Voi che ne pensate?




Hai perfettamente ragione. Il presunto campione viene agevolato perché mediamente per gli sfidati le domande sono più difficili. 
Da dire pure che, comunque, il tipo non vince quasi mai la somma finale.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> A sto punto mi chiedo, Striscia che è sempre stata attenta a tutto ed ha denunciato (giustamente) i brogli successi ad Affari Tuoi, perchè ora sta zitta? Forse perchè Gerry ne è uno dei conduttori?




Striscia fa le pulci agli altri... in casa propria non guarda...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2019)

Ah dimenticavo. Questo palese favoritismo verso il campione lo ha portato a vincere in totale una somma vicina ai 250.000 euro. Senza parole...


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Striscia fa le pulci agli altri... in casa propria non guarda...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo. Questo palese favoritismo verso il campione lo ha portato a vincere in totale una somma vicina ai 250.000 euro. Senza parole...



che probabilmente non riceverà, o riceverà in minima parte


----------



## Milo (4 Maggio 2019)

È l’ipocrisia di Mediaset, basta guardare le Iene che sono andati da tutti i politici, genitori, amici e conoscenti ma da Berlusconi MAI.

Vigliaccheria allo stato puro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che probabilmente non riceverà, o riceverà in minima parte


perchè?


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> perchè?



perchè io credo che certe vincite come nelle trasmissioni o superenalotto o lotterie spesso siano truccate.

gonfianoil montepremia dismisura per fare scena ma in realtà in accordo col vincitore non lo consegnino tutto. il vincitore vince chessò il 20% e la trasmissione si pavoneggia di regalare 250.000 euro quando inrealtà ne regala 50.000. impressione mia.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> È l’ipocrisia di Mediaset, basta guardare le Iene che sono andati da tutti i politici, genitori, amici e conoscenti ma da Berlusconi MAI.
> 
> Vigliaccheria allo stato puro.



...i servi non possono criticare i padroni...


----------



## Milanista di Milano (4 Maggio 2019)

Io guardo sempre l'Eredità.. sicuramente migliore di Caduta Libera ma è truccato come pochi.. c'è una differenza abissale tra le domande, scelgono loro chi deve vincere.. per esempio oggi nel duello finale allo sfidante hanno chiesto : quanti lati ha la bandiera del Nepal? Mentre al campione: dal 1993 al 2012 in che squadra ha giocato Del Piero? Oh bisogna accettare che i quiz televisivi sono così.. intrattenimento e dietro c'è il marcio.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Io guardo sempre l'Eredità.. sicuramente migliore di Caduta Libera ma è truccato come pochi.. c'è una differenza abissale tra le domande, scelgono loro chi deve vincere.. per esempio oggi nel duello finale allo sfidante hanno chiesto : quanti lati ha la bandiera del Nepal? Mentre al campione: dal 1993 al 2012 in che squadra ha giocato Del Piero?


Si questi mezzi nei quiz esistono, ci sono anche in quelli Rai e succede all'Eredità come a Reazione a Catena. 

Ma quello che si vede a Caduta Libera è veramente da mani nei capelli, ti consiglio di vedere una puntata. Pure io guardo l'eredità di solito, ma ultimamente ho dato uno squardo al gioco di Canale 5 e si vede benissimo che al campione fanno domande moooooooooooolto più facili e che saprebbe chiunque, visto anche il modo in cui vengono formulate e l'organizzazione delle lettere nelle risposte, mentre ad ogni sfidante fanno di tutto per farlo fuori e non si può negare. Se lo sfidante dura due domande è un miracolo.


----------



## Goro (4 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlarne di questo quiz che è palesemente una presa in giro verso il pubblico? Sto parlando di Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti dove, per favorire il campione Nicolò, gli fanno domande facilissime oggi per esempio gli hanno chiesto "Se non è ""tonto"" è un angolo?" e la risposta con O, T ed S occupati (la risposta è Ottuso), mentre allo sfidante "Tutela, custodia" difesa" con poche lettere occupate di cui le prime lasciate vuote e questa cosa succede sempre in ogni puntata e con ogni sfidante che affronta questo campione che a quanto pare se lo vogliono tenere a lungo, perchè porta ascolti.
> 
> Ovviamente la gente non è scema e guardate sulla pagina Facebook del programma sono tutti critici verso il gioco ed il campione che secondo molti non è affatto così bravo e molti lo definiscono un falso campione. Voi che ne pensate?



Ah allora non sono il solo ad averlo notato, buono a sapersi 

Quel ragazzo è bravissimo secondo me, però è chiaro che viene aiutato perchè faceva e continua a fare ascolti... E Gerry se lo coccola in una maniera esagerata, è veramente troppo. Non sapevo nemmeno delle critiche su Facebook, fanno bene.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè io credo che certe vincite come nelle trasmissioni o superenalotto o lotterie spesso siano truccate.
> 
> gonfianoil montepremia dismisura per fare scena ma in realtà in accordo col vincitore non lo consegnino tutto. il vincitore vince chessò il 20% e la trasmissione si pavoneggia di regalare 250.000 euro quando inrealtà ne regala 50.000. impressione mia.



No no, questo sarebbe anche penalmente perseguibile


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Io guardo sempre l'Eredità.. sicuramente migliore di Caduta Libera ma è truccato come pochi.. c'è una differenza abissale tra le domande, scelgono loro chi deve vincere.. per esempio oggi nel duello finale allo sfidante hanno chiesto : quanti lati ha la bandiera del Nepal? Mentre al campione: dal 1993 al 2012 in che squadra ha giocato Del Piero? Oh bisogna accettare che i quiz televisivi sono così.. intrattenimento e dietro c'è il marcio.



concordo.

alcuni campioni rimangono in carica anche 1 settimana di fila ed è quasi impossibile eliminarli.
poi quando il campione ha vinto abbastanza o non tira più a livello di share, viene eliminato. 

p.s. diego fanzaga (che è stato campione per molte puntate di fila, adesso è praticamente ospite fisso a "vieni da me" il programma di caterina balivo, questo per dire che molte volte il campione viene scelto e rimane parecchie puntate perchè è un personaggio e fa spettacolo. 
raramente tengono campioni antipatici o spocchiosi, fanno sempre vincere gente con una certa parlantina e sciolti davanti alle telecamere.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ah allora non sono il solo ad averlo notato, buono a sapersi
> 
> Quel ragazzo è bravissimo secondo me, però è chiaro che viene aiutato perchè faceva e continua a fare ascolti... E Gerry se lo coccola in una maniera esagerata, è veramente troppo. Non sapevo nemmeno delle critiche su Facebook, fanno bene.



vabbè ma quello c'è in praticamente in ogni quiz tv.

io in estate seguo reazione a catena e st'estate c'è stata una sollevazione popolare contro le 3 campionesse (non mi ricordo il nome della squadra, ma erano quelle che erano bravissime praticamente solo nell'intesa vincente) che saran state tipo un mese e dopo un pò praticamente chiunque le accusava d'esser favorite o di conoscere già le risposte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlarne di questo quiz che è palesemente una presa in giro verso il pubblico? Sto parlando di Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti dove, per favorire il campione Nicolò, gli fanno domande facilissime oggi per esempio gli hanno chiesto "Se non è ""tonto"" è un angolo?" e la risposta con O, T ed S occupati (la risposta è Ottuso), mentre allo sfidante "Tutela, custodia" difesa" con poche lettere occupate di cui le prime lasciate vuote e questa cosa succede sempre in ogni puntata e con ogni sfidante che affronta questo campione che a quanto pare se lo vogliono tenere a lungo, perchè porta ascolti.
> 
> Ovviamente la gente non è scema e guardate sulla pagina Facebook del programma sono tutti critici verso il gioco ed il campione che secondo molti non è affatto così bravo e molti lo definiscono un falso campione. Voi che ne pensate?



Ma ci sta ancora chi crede ai quiz non pilotati?
Ma per favore...mi ricordo l'indecenza dell'Eredità..o quella monnezza di Sarabanda..forse il più palese di tutti...

Funziona sempre così, i personaggi "da tv" devono rimanere lì..anche perché si deve creare nel pubblico una sorta di tifo..


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2019)

Quindi?

Meglio 100 programmi come questo che 2 minuti di Barbara d'Urso.


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlarne di questo quiz che è palesemente una presa in giro verso il pubblico? Sto parlando di Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti dove, per favorire il campione Nicolò, gli fanno domande facilissime oggi per esempio gli hanno chiesto "Se non è ""tonto"" è un angolo?" e la risposta con O, T ed S occupati (la risposta è Ottuso), mentre allo sfidante "Tutela, custodia" difesa" con poche lettere occupate di cui le prime lasciate vuote e questa cosa succede sempre in ogni puntata e con ogni sfidante che affronta questo campione che a quanto pare se lo vogliono tenere a lungo, perchè porta ascolti.
> 
> Ovviamente la gente non è scema e guardate sulla pagina Facebook del programma sono tutti critici verso il gioco ed il campione che secondo molti non è affatto così bravo e molti lo definiscono un falso campione. Voi che ne pensate?



anche io lo avevo notato,domande molto facili


----------

